# Pentium 4 3.0 GHz CPU 100+°C



## mitraark (Jun 21, 2011)

I have the possibly the hottest Processor ever made , Intel Pentium 4 531 3.0 GHz .. on an Intel D915GAV Motherboard.

Temperatures are soaring way above alarmig levels , i applied new paste , still not decreasing. [ See Attachment for Screenshot ]

Idle Temp 90

When opening Firefox - 95

HD Video / Compression - 105+

What should I do ? Buying Coolermaster Hyper212+ for a 6 year old PC seems absurd. Is there a better quality of Thermal Compound available ? Can i lower the speed of the CPU [ PC used for Internet Browsing only ] ?? Am i not applying the thermal paste right [ Did it before , PC was aroung 60-70 C then ] ??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 21, 2011)

I'd highly suggest to go for some good Thermal Paste like, MX-2 or TX-2. And check if the HSF screws are rightly placed. And lastly if nothing solves the problem, get a HSF, if you don't want to invest in good HSF's, then get the lower priced ones from Cooler Master. I'm using one on my Pentium D, it's doing it's job well.

And yeah, don't forget to clean the whole cabby, use paint brushes for Mobo, SMPS etc.

In my case all these solved my problem. I applied TX-2, got a new HSF from CM for Rs. 320/-, cleaned whole cabby, used brushes to clean the carbons on Mobo, SMPS. And it got fixed.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 21, 2011)

do these: 
1. speed fan or anything equivalent is on? turn it off & speed the fan up manually if needed.
2. check if the base of HSF really touching the processor & there is not slightest of gap. also check if any pushpin is loose.
3. try to lower processor voltage or clock or both a bit & check if theres any improvement.
4. get yourself some quality TIM. this can lower temp by almost 15-20degree.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

@ mitraark - I'm surprised to see your system is turning it off even at 100+ c temp which is kinda weird - cpu s have temp limts and to protect itself the cpu will sht it down at 10++c temp for sure. I think your cpu / mobo temp sensors are malfunctioning.

Do a complete clean up of the whole system by removing the cpu from mobo and by removing every thing out of the cabby. now clean each and every component including cabby, Buy some new tim like arctic mx2 - remount the cpu and the cpu HSF properly.

BTW, how many fan do you have in the old cabby and can you post what the temp bios is showing ??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2011)

100++ is too hot.

Get one of coolers suggested above and Clean the cabby also. Dusty is usually bad airflow.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 22, 2011)

Absolutely agree with Topgear the MB should switch off at 90C+ also ur fan speed is slow those p4 fans used to have a higher RPM of 3500+ if i am right try using SpeedFan & see


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually, as suggested by topgear, your motherboard should stop after POST, because the motherboard, will not allow, such high temperatures, to protect the components viz. processor, RAM modules, and the motherboard itself. In your case, most likely the sensors is not functioning properly. Post some screen-shots of your Hardware Monitor in your BIOS.


----------



## Faun (Jun 22, 2011)

Most likely the Processor will throttle down too.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 22, 2011)

The BIOS is showing 98-100 C .

The sensors maybe at fault , but still , i had my PC shutdown 3 times due to overheating. When i rebooted the PC , it showed a message , "Your PC was shut down due to Thermal Issues [Overheating] . Service it as soo as possible."

I opened Firefox , a 720p Video , and WinRAR extraction. The temp increased till 116C after which it shut down.

The Stock Intel HSF is really quite big , the fans are working well too , and even opening Cabinet didn;t make any difference , so Fans are not the solution.
What TIM and HSF to buy , and from where [ In Kolkata ]  ? As less priced as possible , this PC is only used for browsing , nothing more.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 22, 2011)

woooow........ 100+ c..... its tooooo hot ....
BTW, your fan is running in low speed, isn't it??? only 2400+rpm, but your cpu is fully heated, shouldn't it run with more speed here like 4k-5k RPM speed???  try to make bios default..... is fan max speed limited in bios???


----------



## evewin89 (Jun 22, 2011)

The best solution is to put some new thermal paste on top of ur c.p.u. And u'll see the temp. Will be back to normal.


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

mitraark said:


> The BIOS is showing 98-100 C .
> 
> The sensors maybe at fault , but still , i had my PC shutdown 3 times due to overheating. When i rebooted the PC , it showed a message , "Your PC was shut down due to Thermal Issues [Overheating] . Service it as soo as possible."
> 
> ...



alright - it's not only sensors but really your cpu is over heating.

Your cpu is based on LGA775 so you can get CM Hyper TX3 around ~1.2k - this will bring down temps nicely though make sure you apply the TIm correctly on the bottom of the tx3


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, the sensors are functioning. Please buy some Thermal Paste and put it as soon as possible, because running your system at these high temperatures may actually ruin, the components.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 29, 2011)

Thread Closed

Reason : I dropped thermal paste on the LGA775 

Haha , i know. End of discussion. Now for making things right ,Please provide your insightful comments here if possible.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/143106-mobo-proc-ram-5-6k.html

P.S. - SOrry , i didn;t know i cannot close thread here, was possible in other Forums.


----------

